# TAH + Rectocele



## shannkarpss (Feb 8, 2011)

*Tah*

A patient underwent TAH and rectocele repair in our hospital on the same enconter .  I Coded TAH (58150) and Rectocele repair (57250). Is it correct, or we have to code 58150 and 45560 for the above procedure. What are the CPT codes applicapble for charging? Shall I append modifier 51 or 59. Please clarify


----------



## preserene (Feb 8, 2011)

You are Ok with 58150 and 57250 , if rectocele was done with posteriocolporrhaphy
Usually rectocele repair by vaginal route is incorporating  posterior colporrhaphy too.
Was there a vaginal procedure for the rectocele repair apart from abdominal route for TAH?


----------



## shannkarpss (Feb 9, 2011)

preserene said:


> You are Ok with 58150 and 57250 , if rectocele was done with posteriocolporrhaphy
> Usually rectocele repair by vaginal route is incorporating  posterior colporrhaphy too.
> Was there a vaginal procedure for the rectocele repair apart from abdominal route for TAH?



No other documentation


----------



## preserene (Feb 10, 2011)

would you mind providing the exact op notes documented so asto go further please?


----------

